# Vicks Kleenex



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I bought klenes with vicks in it and it has been great while I have had this cold.
Unfortunately Cooper has a thing for the smell. 
I carry around the box with me and he follows me trying to grab it out of my hand.
I put the tissue up to his nose and he wrinkles up his jowels, (yes, insert Elvis joke here) but keeps coming back to it.
Obsessed isn't the word!!!! lol 
Everytime I blow my nose, he is right there, grinning waiting for me to drop the tissue in the garbage.....so, I pretend to wipe his nose and he is ok with that for a while and then it starts all over again
I have a tissue stalker!!! lol :doh:


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

He's a menthol addict. Get him into rehab.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Carraig said:


> He's a menthol addict. Get him into rehab.


So maybe those pics I took of him smiling while playing in the snow, he was high instead???


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker did the same thing when I bought the Puff's Vick's Tissues... :doh:

I kept waving them in his face sayin' "is your nose runny too?" LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ok for some reason i opened this thinking it was a Michael Vicks joke... i'm such a retard LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama is a tissue, toilet paper, napkin, any type of paper freak. I swear he is addicted.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

All three of my dogs used to steal paper. Rusty could pick a pocket of Kleenex so slick he could have gotten a part in Oliver Twist.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Biscuit is a tissue addict and it's dangerous to be innocently wiping your nose in this house without being on the 'look-out' for a big yellow dog jumping up to steal it from your hand. I swear he can smell them a mile away and mine don't even have the Vick's smell on them....LOL!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

i am amazed a dog would like those. Too funny! My wife picked up a box by accident, and no one will use them here due to the Vicks. Imagine how strong that scent must be to a dog!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Mine love tissues!!! I haven't tried the Vicks ones though. Samson makes great faces when he doesn't like the smell of things. I can just imagine the cute face your little guy made when you wipe his nose.


----------

